# Can Blue gouramis tolerate salt?



## tran2255 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just have a question that I can't find the answer to online. I got a tank which I use to house some platies and ballon mollies. I'm thinking of adding some blue and opaline gouramis to the tank, but am worried about the salinity of my tank being a problem. As of now I have a 45 gal tank and add about a teaspoon of salt per gallon. Can gouramis tolerate this much salt? Will it be a problem? Thanks a lot everybody and i really appreciate your help.


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

im not an expert, but in petsmart the label says that gouramis NEED aquarium salt


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Gouramis certainly do not need salt!

I wouldn't personally add them. Gouramis have a lower tolerance to salt than most FW fish, and long term it I can't imaine it would be very good for their health. Certainly for a short period, while trating for white spot for example, I think they would survive, but not long term.

Lesson #1 - take everything read/heard in pet stores with a pinch of salt (pun intended).


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

in petsmart, ever single gouami label says that they require aquarium salt.
most fish don't (says labels)


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just came home from one of those places a few minutes ago. The tank label that does not say requires aquarium salt is very rare at mine. That does not mean that I believe a word of it. It even says it on cory labels and they are known in most places to be sensitive to salt. (not the labels, the cories)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, it's all marketing ploy and false information that all fish need aquarium salt. If the salt is added all the time, the fish will eventually weaken and become more vulnerable to diseases.

Tran, please stop dosing salt. Whoever told you adding salt prevents any disease is just wrong. You are only making them worse than feel better. The only time you should use salt is when treating for ich and other diseases requiring salt but I would not waste time and money for aquarium salt when you have a bottle of table salt in your kitchen.


----------



## tran2255 (Feb 24, 2008)

*what about the mollies?*

As of right now, I add salt for my ballon mollies, which if I'm correct, requires some salt. Do you guys think a gourami can withstand the levels of salt that i put in (1 tsp/gal)? if not, what can i do? should I eliminate the salt, then what about the mollies who supposedly thrive on salt?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: what about the mollies?*



tran2255 said:


> As of right now, I add salt for my ballon mollies, which if I'm correct, requires some salt. Do you guys think a gourami can withstand the levels of salt that i put in (1 tsp/gal)? if not, what can i do? should I eliminate the salt, then what about the mollies who supposedly thrive on salt?


Your mollies do not require salt unless they have been adapted to brackish water conditions which yours is not. Your gouramis will never tolerate the salt. Keep the salt away from your tank. Besides, for a brackish water environment, you are using the wrong salt. Marine salt and aquarium salt are different.


----------



## tran2255 (Feb 24, 2008)

*hmmmm*

i see... but doesn't salt help relax most fish? can a gourami tolerate my level of salt cuz i REALLY dont wanna refill my tank. if not, i guess i can scoop all of the water out and put fresh water in. do you suggest i do that?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have to say no. Gouramis and salt don't mix well I'm afraid.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

No need to remove all the water to get rid of the salt. Your normal, water changes should remove a lot of it fairly quickly if you don't put salt in the water that goes back into the tank.


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

this is some bull! :x 

i really wanted gouramis, but the label said they required salt so i didn't buy it... now i have a cichlid tank :| ...

stupid false information :redmad:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kevinoh33 said:


> this is some bull! :x
> 
> i really wanted gouramis, but the label said they required salt so i didn't buy it... now i have a cichlid tank :| ...
> 
> stupid false information :redmad:


LOL...It always is advisable not to take LFS advice seriously. Most of these do not deserve a business in the hobby. It's marketing ploy all over again.


----------



## tran2255 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone ofr your help. As of now, I've decided to postpone on buying the gouramis until my water changes take some salt water out to a decent level. I appreciate all your help. :wink:


----------

